# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] ΠΩΛΕΙΤΑΙ TEMPERATURE CONTROLLER

## kostasmadness

πωλειται temperature controller της AUTONICS μοντελο TCN4S-22R αγοραστηκε στα 55 ευρω αλλα δεν εκανε για την εφαρμογη που το ηθελα κ το δινω μονο 25 καινουριο!!!

----------

